# pigeon lice



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

I do not know if my birds have any lice, but is there a mix i can make on my own to dip them in just in case. you can never be too safe. if so please explain how to make it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

You can always check your birds for lice, it's very easy.. 
Lift the bird's wing and you should easily be able to see the lice especially because the feathers are generally lighter, grey or white under the wing so you will notice these little long brown bugs that look like wood splinters and they crawl slowly upwards onto the feather.

The way to get rid of them is just buy a spray from a pet shop for birds or pigeon supply store and spray the pigeon and in about 10 mins the lice will all be dead!  

If you have a white paper towel down in the cage you will notice the lice..


----------

